# *Good Moisturizer 4 Oily Skin *



## Joceline (May 6, 2008)

hey everyone. i have oily areas espacially in the T-zones and i need recs on a good Moisturizer for my oily skin. im currently using Cetaphil cleanser and following it with the cetaphil moisturizer then i use a witches hazel toner and finally i put on my studio fix nc40. thanks 4 the advice!!!


----------



## erine1881 (May 6, 2008)

if you continue using these, make sure you are using the one for oily skin.  and if you use toner, you need to use it after cleansing and before moisturizer.

if you are wanting to switch to mac, try the green gel cleanser and oil control lotion.  if you tend to get oily thruout the day, you might want to try a blot powder or blot film to touch up with.  mac's blot powder is definately recommended for those that are oily that use studio fix.  it won't add coverage or color, but helps control the shine and maintains the matte finish that is a friend to oily skin.


----------



## fjc62701 (May 6, 2008)

I also have oily skin and use the MAC green gel cleanser, and use the blot powder. It works for me. Right now I'm using up my Neutrogena light moisturizer, but as soon as I finish it, I am going to purchase the Mac Oil Control lotion. So yea it works really good.


----------



## User67 (May 6, 2008)

Another vote for Green Gel cleanser & Oil Control lotion! They are amazing!


----------



## Joceline (May 6, 2008)

*thanks *4 the great advice!!!!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (May 6, 2008)

great question, im also interested in it!
but right now i use biore cleanser (which i 
want to switch bc i dont like the smell lOl)
and i use neutrogena (spell check lOl) oil free
moisturizer. still get a little shiny throughout 
the day so i use macs blot powder.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (May 6, 2008)

I use Lauder's Clear Difference... it's the only moisturizer I've ever been able to use.  It actually helps absorbs oil, but still keeps my skin hydrated.  I love it


----------



## Temptasia (May 6, 2008)

YOU/GIRLS NEED TO GET ORGANIC JOJOBA OIL! 

You can get it at any natural food/supplement store.

This is a skin balancing oil which does not feel greasy at all...in fact, it will train your skin to be less oily.  Your skin will feel plump and it will even help with any acne. It is even good on sensitive skin because it does not contain additives and chemicals.


----------



## Joceline (May 7, 2008)

thx. i was just looking up 'Jojoba oil' i have heard good stuff!! i just dont know where to buy it. i live in the l.a area right now.


----------



## Baby Mac (May 7, 2008)

I use Dermalogica "active moist"


----------



## User67 (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_YOU/GIRLS NEED TO GET ORGANIC JOJOBA OIL! 

You can get it at any natural food/supplement store.

This is a skin balancing oil which does not feel greasy at all...in fact, it will train your skin to be less oily.  Your skin will feel plump and it will even help with any acne. It is even good on sensitive skin because it does not contain additives and chemicals._

 
How do you use it?


----------



## Temptasia (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_How do you use it?_

 

After cleanser and toner, just massage a drop or two of the jojoba into the face. I like to apply it on to a wet face. You can just focus on the dry patches on your skin if you want. Since using jojoba, I am less oily throughout the day. I normally have a really shiny tzone.


----------



## Joceline (May 8, 2008)

i found the jojoba oil at gnc.com


----------

